# Feel so A-D-D?



## openmind

Hi, 

You probably know that song 'These words are my own' by Natasha Bedingfield. Now, there is this line 'I feel so A-D-D'  - what does she mean by that phrase?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Benjy

"Threw some chords together, the combination D-E-F
Its who I am, its what I do, and I was gonna lay it down for you
I tried to focus my attention, but I feel so A-D-E
I need some help, some inspiration, but its not coming easily"

is the whole verse and with th context the question makes a lot more sense 
she's talking about chords.


----------



## mzsweeett

openmind said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> You probably know that song 'These words are my own' by Natasha Bedingfield. Now, there is this line 'I feel so A-D-D' - what does she mean by that phrase?
> Thanks in advance


I have never heard this song, but the term *ADD* is a disorder used by many teachers to diagnose their most unfavorite students.  It means *A*ttention *D*efecit *D*isorder. My statement above reflects my experience with many teachers in many different areas and is not relfective of any one person in particular. In America, *ADD* is treated most commonly with a drug called _Ridilin_.  It is called the teacher's drug for the reason that when a teacher declares that they _believe_ the student has *ADD*...they get whisked off for lots of testing, and usually is given the drug to "stabilize" the child. Unfortunately, many of the kids diagnosed with *ADD *do not actually have it but need to be taught focusing skills and study skills.  Sad but too often true.

Sweet T.


----------



## garryknight

mzsweeett said:
			
		

> In America, *ADD* is treated most commonly with a drug called _Ridilin_.


I can understand why you spelt it that way, but it's *Ritalin*.


----------



## gaer

Benjy said:
			
		

> "Threw some chords together, the combination D-E-F
> Its who I am, its what I do, and I was gonna lay it down for you
> I tried to focus my attention, but I feel so A-D-E
> I need some help, some inspiration, but its not coming easily"
> 
> is the whole verse and with th context the question makes a lot more sense
> she's talking about chords.


Benjy, if you have the lyrics, there is no arguing with them.

But DEF is not a chord. And ADE, although a chord, is a bit unusual, something called a "suspension". ADE, for instance, is an A sus chord.

Is it possible there is a typo? Because for inability to "focus attention", ADD would make a lot more sense!

The other could also make sense though, because the ADE chord leaves you "in suspense", since you don't know if it is going to move to major (happy) or minor (sad). 

Gaer

Gaer


----------



## Cath.S.

gaer said:
			
		

> Benjy, if you have the lyrics, there is no arguing with them.
> 
> But DEF is not a chord. And ADE, although a chord, is a bit unusual, something called a "suspension". ADE, for instance, is an A sus chord.
> 
> Is it possible there is a typo? Because for inability to "focus attention", ADD would make a lot more sense!
> 
> The other could also make sense though, because the ADE chord leaves you "in suspense", since you don't know if it is going to move to major (happy) or minor (sad).
> 
> Gaer
> 
> Gaer


Gaer, the lyrics say :
*I tried to focus my attention, but I feel so A-D-D.*
http://www.letssingit.com/?http://www.letssingit.com/natasha-bedingfield-these-words-hm747h3.html
Nice try, though.


----------



## gaer

egueule said:
			
		

> Gaer, the lyrics say :
> *I tried to focus my attention, but I feel so A-D-D.*
> http://www.letssingit.com/?http://www.letssingit.com/natasha-bedingfield-these-words-hm747h3.html
> Nice try, though.


Well, if you read my post, I suggested that ADE was a typo. I would have also guessed ADD. 

So think the "nice try" award goes to Benjy.  

Gaer


----------



## te gato

gaer said:
			
		

> Is it possible there is a typo? Because for inability to "focus attention", ADD would make a lot more sense!
> 
> Gaer


 
mmm..Oh sorry..what was this thread about???

te gato


----------



## lsp

Another vote for A-D-E here. 

She goes on:

Tryin to find the magic,
Tryin to write a classic...

She's using a music metaphor. The Attention Deficit Disorder explanation isn't sustained in the rest of the song.


----------



## Cath.S.

I've just listened to the song - for my sins - and it is A D D she sings, not A D E.


----------



## Lamante

gaer said:
			
		

> Benjy, if you have the lyrics, there is no arguing with them.
> 
> But DEF is not a chord. And ADE, although a chord, is a bit unusual, something called a "suspension". ADE, for instance, is an A sus chord.
> 
> Is it possible there is a typo? Because for inability to "focus attention", ADD would make a lot more sense!
> 
> The other could also make sense though, because the ADE chord leaves you "in suspense", since you don't know if it is going to move to major (happy) or minor (sad).
> 
> Gaer
> 
> Gaer


Perhaps she is talking about a chord progression.  
"Threw some chords together..." Implies that there is more than one chord, so maybe she is talking about a D chord, E chord and F chord.

Never heard of the artist or song, so I'm not much help.  Just thought I would add that in there though as a possibility.


----------



## gaer

lsp said:
			
		

> Another vote for A-D-E here.
> 
> She goes on:
> 
> Tryin to find the magic,
> Tryin to write a classic...
> 
> She's using a music metaphor. The Attention Deficit Disorder explanation isn't sustained in the rest of the song.


If it's A-D-E, then the "suspension" chord idea is probably valid, because it would be "suspended", "left hanging", "undecided".

Many songs may end with such a chord. It's a bit like ending with a question. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Lamante said:
			
		

> Perhaps she is talking about a chord progression.
> "Threw some chords together..." Implies that there is more than one chord, so maybe she is talking about a D chord, E chord and F chord.
> 
> Never heard of the artist or song, so I'm not much help. Just thought I would add that in there though as a possibility.


Possible! Very possible!

Gaer


----------



## alc112

Look at this:
http://www.acronymfinder.com/af-query.asp?String=exact&Acronym=ADD
Maybe there is the meaning
Regards


----------



## Whodunit

Well, I already often listened to this song. If you have a real player, you'll be able to hear it here (hope it works). To me, it sounds like A-D-A. and not A-D-E, least of all A-D-D. Do you agree?


----------



## alc112

whodunit said:
			
		

> Well, I already often listened to this song. If you have a real player, you'll be able to hear it here (hope it works). To me, it sounds like A-D-A. and not A-D-E, least of all A-D-D. Do you agree?


 
Hi WHo!!
I think you should erase that link


----------



## Benjy

the link works who  but i have to disagree. i'm rolling with the a-d-d.

ps. alc.. you can't download the song. its streaming media + it's not the whole song. its just a part.


----------



## Whodunit

Benjy said:
			
		

> the link works who  but i have to disagree. i'm rolling with the a-d-d.



Okay, let me wait till tomorrow, then I can boost my volume and liten again, okay? It's midnight in Germany, and the whole house sleeps.


----------



## Whodunit

alc112 said:
			
		

> Hi WHo!!
> I think you should erase that link



And why???


----------



## Cath.S.

whodunit said:
			
		

> Well, I already often listened to this song. If you have a real player, you'll be able to hear it here (hope it works). To me, it sounds like A-D-A. and not A-D-E, least of all A-D-D. Do you agree?


Sorry, Who, 
I still hear a D - but I think that once your senses have perceived a signal and your brain has interpreted it, it's nearly impossible to make it change... its mind.  
This is a well-known phenomenon in psychology and it must have a name (what doesn't?), _persistence of perceptions_ perhaps.


----------



## alc112

whodunit said:
			
		

> And why???


 
Because is music.
Sorry


----------



## Cath.S.

alc112 said:
			
		

> Because is music.
> Sorry


But it is _the very lyrics we're discussing here_, so it's highly relevant.


----------



## Whodunit

egueule said:
			
		

> Sorry, Who,
> I still hear a D - but I think that once your senses have perceived a signal and your brain has interpreted it, it's nearly impossible to make it change... its mind.
> This is a well-known phenomenon in psychology and it must have a name (what doesn't?), _persistence of perceptions_ perhaps.



Hey, I don't suffer from such problems. I told you what I want to do tomorrow: Listening carefully until my ears are that deaf so that I can imagine the D myelf.


----------



## Whodunit

egueule said:
			
		

> But it is _the very lyrics we're discussing here_, so it's highly relevant.



Yes, you're right. I think it's good to compare the lyrics and how it's sung. Sorry, Alc, but "ta egueule   " is right.


----------



## alc112

whodunit said:
			
		

> Yes, you're right. I think it's good to compare the lyrics and how it's sung. Sorry, Alc, but "ta equeule  " is right.


 
yes
In that moment I was thinking about what had happened to me when i posted songs. Tha'ts why i told you.
Sorry!!!! Entschuldigung!!!!


----------



## gaer

I'm waiting for a final vote on how the lyrics are SUNG. 


Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

egueule said:
			
		

> Sorry, Who,
> I still hear a D - but I think that once your senses have perceived a signal and your brain has interpreted it, it's nearly impossible to make it change... its mind.
> This is a well-known phenomenon in psychology and it must have a name (what doesn't?), _persistence of perceptions_ perhaps.



My ears must be dead. I still hear a deep A or a badly pronounced DA, but there's no E sound like in "me" to me. I heard this song very often on telly, but I never thought of the chords "ADD".


----------



## Cath.S.

gaer said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for a final vote on how the lyrics are SUNG.
> 
> 
> Gaer


Gaer, what do _you_ hear when she sings? A or D or E?


----------



## lsp

I've now heard a CD quality version of the whole song. It doesn't sound like a D, an A or an E to my ears either. And everyone I listened with were just as baffled.


----------



## mzsweeett

would someone be so kind as to tell me in which genre of music this is??  I want to look for it.  Perhaps I can add to this better if someone would help.

Thanks,

Sweet T.


----------



## te gato

No one’s gonna let it down for you
Try to focus my attention
But I feel so A-D-D
I need some help, some inspiration
source:20 different lyric pages on Google..
I agree with the A-D-D...

I also listened to the song and heard a D..and I checked 20 lyric pages and they all say A-D-D...

te gato


----------



## gaer

egueule said:
			
		

> Gaer, what do _you_ hear when she sings? A or D or E?


I haven't listened, and believe me, after listening to music 6 days a week, I'm enjoying the silence too much to ruin it.

But I think you can assume that if the others can't tell for sure what letter is sung, it must be totally unclear. 

I'll take the word of LSP. If several people can't tell, I think it has to remain an unanswered question.  

Gaer


----------



## daviesri

Threw some chords together
The combination D-E-F
Is who I am, is what I do
No one's gonna let it down for you
Try to focus my attention
But I feel so A-D-D
I need some help, some inspiration
(But it's not coming easily)
Whoah oh...


First she talks about a chord combination of D-E-F.
Second she is trying to focus her attention but she feels so ADD.
Only make sense she is talking about *A*ttention *D*eficit *D*isorder.

Checked over 30 different websites.  Had 27 ADD's and only 3 as ADE.


----------



## LizzieUSA

gaer said:
			
		

> Benjy, if you have the lyrics, there is no arguing with them.
> 
> But DEF is not a chord. And ADE, although a chord, is a bit unusual, something called a "suspension". ADE, for instance, is an A sus chord.
> 
> Gaer


 
It says, "I threw some chords together" so maybe DEF is Dmajor, Emajor, Fmajor in sequence, but that still doesn't make sense for a chord progression...


----------



## mjscott

D-E-F is not a chord progression, so the lines,
"Threw some chords together, the combination D-E-F
Its who I am, its what I do, and I was gonna lay it down for you"

make _less _ sense to me than
"Try to focus my attention
But I feel so A-D-D"

when ADD is a disorder that has to do with a deficit causing it to range from difficult to nearly impossible to focus attention on one thing.

It is a real-live disorder where researchers have truly found that people who have this disorder are not void of the triggering chemicals between neurons in the brain, but have synapses between neurons that are wider than normal. Consequently some of the chemical dissipates before the signal can get fully transmitted. I have NEVER heard Ritalin called a teacher drug. Where we live teachers are not given the latitude to prescribe medication. If you need it, the drug CALMS you. If you don't need it, it will make you hyperactive. Why a teacher would want to recommend a drug that would make an undisciplined, inattentive student hyperactive as well is beyond my imagination. Students who need it and don't have it are sometimes desperately trying to make sense out of the world they live in.

I vote for ADD as the lyrics. 20 Google hits for song lyrics with ADD sounds somewhat convincing.


----------



## LV4-26

The first instance "D-E-F" might very well be a chord progression (she does start the sentence with the "chords" idea, doesn't she ?). Of course D-E-F is less likely than, say, Dm-Em-F, but it's far from impossible altogether. And maybe she does mean "Dm-Em-F" but just shortens the wording.

Then "A-D-D" is clearly the acronym for "Attention Deficit Disorder". (since she insists that "she can't focus her attention") But with a reference to the beginning of the stroph. (in other words, she plays with the words). She really means Attention Deficit Disorder but she's willing to let us think of ADD as a (very simple) chord progression at the same time. Mmmm..too far fetched ? 

The whole song is all about that, I think : trying to create some original and quaint song (music and lyrics) and eventually coming up with the everlasting "I love you" and the everlasting "A-D-E" (or ADD) chord progression.


----------



## gaer

mjscott said:
			
		

> D-E-F is not a chord progression, so the lines,
> "Threw some chords together, the combination D-E-F
> Its who I am, its what I do, and I was gonna lay it down for you"


I have no opinion about the song, but the three chords D, E and F most definitely could be a chord progression, though not a basic one or common one. But not particularly unusual and rather rather pretty! 

Gaer


----------



## mjscott

It's a progression only if it detours through G and ends on A!
Some of us commoners only know basic music, however.
Cheers!


----------



## gaer

mjscott said:
			
		

> It's a progression only if it detours through G and ends on A!
> Some of us commoners only know basic music, however.
> Cheers!


Well, actually, if you end on an A chord, the most common blues progressions is;

E, D, A 

A is your I chord (tonic)
D is the IV chord (sub-dominant)
E is the V chord (dominant)

But these same chords are the foundation of Beethoven's music too.

D, E F is more for Liszt—or John Williams.  

Gaer


----------



## lsp

lsp said:
			
		

> Another vote for A-D-E here.
> 
> She goes on:
> 
> Tryin to find the magic,
> Tryin to write a classic...
> 
> She's using a music metaphor. The Attention Deficit Disorder explanation isn't sustained in the rest of the song.


I was wrong. Saw it on VH1 this morning. A-D-D it is!


----------



## panjandrum

I hope this hasn't been burning a hole in your brain since May 

Ah, that reminds me, I must pop over to the new sections in the French-English Forum to suggest they include "an elephant never forgets" in the ENGLISH themed list for animal expressions.

In case you are not sure how to get there, just *CLICK HERE* No language skills necessary so it should suit native English-speakers perfectly.


----------



## lsp

panjandrum said:
			
		

> I hope this hasn't been burning a hole in your brain since May
> 
> Ah, that reminds me, I must pop over to the new sections in the French-English Forum to suggest they include "an elephant never forgets" in the ENGLISH themed list for animal expressions.
> 
> In case you are not sure how to get there, just *CLICK HERE* No language skills necessary so it should suit native English-speakers perfectly.


did you just call me an elephant?!?


----------



## panjandrum

lsp said:
			
		

> did you just call me an elephant?!?


ARRGGHHH Oh no, certainly not 
I was just amazed (1) that you thought of the May discussion when you came across the ADD confirmation and 
(2) that you thought to post your discovery.
Such honourable commitment to truth and integrity should not be allowed to pass without comment - I thought.


----------



## lsp

panjandrum said:
			
		

> ARRGGHHH Oh no, certainly not
> I was just amazed (1) that you thought of the May discussion when you came across the ADD confirmation and
> (2) that you thought to post your discovery.
> Such honourable commitment to truth and integrity should not be allowed to pass without comment - I thought.


Aw, shucks


----------



## Jonegy

To put you all out of your misery........

DEF played as a chord is a dissonant  (E and F is hitting two adjacent keys so cannot harmonise.  Played as a progression - ie: chord of D follwed by E followed by F - doesn't go anywhere. (Although there will be a piece of music somewhere with this progression  -  Sod's Law)

ADD doesn't make sense but does  -  it can be used in so many indefinate cases.

However..................

You have probably heard of musicians being termed as  " 3 - chord - wonders ".

It is pretty well known that the great majority of westerm music can be accompanied by using just three chords,  known as progressions.

I play guitar by ear (yes ! I DO get blisters on my ear lobes ) - so I can't give you the technical explanation on thirds and fifths etc -  however A D E was the first progression I learnt followed by the 'bluesy'  E A B until these days I can play quite complicated chords as played in Brazil.

So that's your answer folks it is  A D E - like it or not.


----------



## Jonegy

WHOOOOOOOPS

Didn't realise this thread was so long -  I see now the answer came on one of the following pages.

Tut, tut  - what a Silly Billy ! ! ! !   ;-)


----------



## lsp

It's A-D-D, according to VH1. OK, I'm out of this thread. No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## foxfirebrand

I think the alleged/fanciful chord progressions are puns.  The first one is about trying to throw chords together, but what I am is D-E-F...as in "tone def?"

And the reference to "trying to focus" makes ADD (the attention problem) very plausible to me as the subject of another pun.

Was there a third chord progression?  I always lose track after two.


----------



## lsp

Sorry, back for one more...don't know why I didn't think of it before. The lyrics are on her official website, possibly even in her own handwriting.


----------



## detiquilin

I hope I am not mistaken but, when she sings she was feeling so A-D-D, she was referring to the fact that people who suffer from ADD have a short attention span. They can't concentrate on one thing for too long. She even says she couldn't focus.............she was feeling ADD.
Make sense?


----------



## foxfirebrand

detiquilin said:
			
		

> I hope I am not mistaken but, when she sings she was feeling so A-D-D, she was referring to the fact that people who suffer from ADD have a short attention span. They can't concentrate on one thing for too long. She even says she couldn't focus.............she was feeling ADD.
> Make sense?


 
I know this is the 50th post in the thread, but it still might be worth your effort to look back over the others and see if your idea has already been suggested.  These discussions work better if there is a cumulative effort-- sometimes we even get at a consensus.


----------



## Twinkle Toes

Okay, I see I can be of assistence here: A.D.D is a neurobehavioral developmental disorder, which is fancy for easily distracted or very hyper. I myself have it so one minute I could be doing my taxes, and the next I'm copying a recipe for tacos, and I'm always in motion, like right now my leg is bouncing for no reason at all!


----------

